

How did I ever live without VIM? - robinduckett
http://i.imgur.com/88h7m.png

======
devmonk
Emacs perhaps? Maybe Textmate? How about e?

Vi is almost ubiquitous in *nix environments, so it is hard to argue against
vim. And, it is very powerful!

However, it hasn't been intuitive for the majority. If you aren't using
something that others can easily use, pair programming with those people can
be difficult. Other than that though, go for it.

~~~
robinduckett
Pair programming is a vile stench on the world that is software development.
Damn socialist hippies.

Seriously though, I have used Textmate and e, neither run on Linux (very well
irt e), Textmate is no longer active development and neither is e (the recent
forced upgrade to 2.0 and the fact that you had to pay AGAIN for something
that wasn't updated for two years and had no significant update from 1.4 to
2.0 except that you had to pay again is what led me to just start using vim).

